
Tell HN: Take my idea: dream home designer - forgottenacc56
If I was building a new home for myself I&#x27;d love some incredible dream home deigned software to help me design a home I love, incorporating a library of ideas, and a community to share a collaborate with.<p>Some smart YC company should build this.
======
tmaly
I would love to see it load various zoning laws and as well as building
requirements for a particular city and then work within those constraints.
There is not a lot of regular sized conforming building lots in bigger cities.
In many cases, you have to get a variance from the zoning board before you can
even get a building permit.

What might be a cool feature also is a renovation tool that can sort of plan
what you see on a show like Property Brothers. Given a blue print of the
existing house, the tool can help you visually plan a renovation.

------
LarryMade2
Secondlife is good for idea visualization

I think the big challenge is getting the wall dimensions right for the hidden
stuff, like piping wiring, central Heat/AC, etc.

------
brudgers
How much would you pay?

------
mod
SketchUp can help you. It has a learning curve, though.

~~~
brudgers
Falling Water is the product of a skill set orthogonal to that acquired by
mastering Sketchup. There is 10x residential design.

------
ljk
houzz.com has a lot of "inspiration" photos

------
jamesdelaneyie
The Sims.

